# How do I clean print heads (HP 1315 doesn't print)



## DollyCupcake (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe the print heads on my 1315 may be clogged--how do I clean them?

I haven't had any success in solving the problem with my HP 1315 all-in-one not printing, even tho it acts like it is printing. 

When I request a print, it advances the paper as if it were printing and the sounds it makes sound like it's printing the appropriate image. If I have only a single line in a file to print from the computer, it sounds like it's printing just that line, then feeds the page. Similarly, if I request a copy, if there's only one line to copy, it sounds like it's printing just that line, then feeds the page. If I disconnect the machine from the computer and request a copy, I get the same results, so I don't think it's related to any settings in the computer.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Is this the all in one model or the photosmart?


----------



## DollyCupcake (Oct 18, 2007)

It's an All-in-one, but not a Photosmart. PSC 1315 All-in-one.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Can you make copies?


----------



## DollyCupcake (Oct 18, 2007)

No, it will not put any ink on the paper. It sounds like it is doing the appropriate printing, but the page comes out blank.


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

Pressing Cancel and Color Copy on that printer should print a test page. If this page comes out blank then it is possible that the cartridges are out of ink. If you have XP the way to check this is to go to start->control panel->printers and faxs (or printers and other hardware and then printers and faxs) -> right click on the printer left click on properties -> click on printing preferences -> click on features or color tab -> click on services (or similar) -> look for display ink gauge or similar.


----------



## DollyCupcake (Oct 18, 2007)

lecek,

Thank you for the suggestion. However, out of ink was the first thing that came to mind when it started (or stopped...). Even tho I had not had the usual "ink low" message on te screen, I put a new cartridge in the printer and tried again. 

Dollycupcake


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

Clean the print contacts. (Note this isn't the clean print heads!)

Open the printer so that you can change cartridges. When the carriage moves to the loading bay unplug the power to the printer without turning it off first. Take the cartridges out and place them upside down on the table infront of you. Be carefull not to touch the metal on the cartridge. On one of the sides of the cartridge you will have some of the metal of the cartridge. It will have a series of metal dots on it. Using a lint free cloth or even a coffee filter and clean water (preferable bottled, filtered, or destilled.) Clean the metal dots and only the metal dots and immidiate area. Then repeat for the metal dots in the printers carriage itself. Let this air dry. (Should only take a minute or you have too much water.) Replace the cartridges and plug the printer back in. Try to print a self test page. (Cancel and Color Copy at the same time.) Good luck.


----------

